# DS18 CAR AUDIO GEAR



## Nashblue (Nov 16, 2014)

Just wondering if anybody out there has had hand on experience with their products, I was just looking online and came across their amplifiers and suspect their claims of being false. Not sure if it's accurate but $200 for a 3000watt rms amp seems like a steep hill for any manufacturer to climb.

So any reviews or opinions out there?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Bumping this one coz I have a friend who'd like to become a seller... 

Anyone has any experience with those? 

I know those are more geared towards SPL but who knows, might have a few SQ gems  

DS18 CAR AUDIO ELECTRONICS

Thanks, 
Kelvin

PS: mostly asking about their subwoofers


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

They have a lot of pro audio stuff. Also saw a speaker with 3ohm written on it hehe.
Some of their subs look pretty killer. Nice small amps as well.

A few neo drivers of various sizes including an 18 inch sub that looks amazing...of course there are no specs on it at all hehe. Don't usually see cheep companies whipping neo around like that.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> They have a lot of pro audio stuff. Also saw a speaker with 3ohm written on it hehe.
> Some of their subs look pretty killer. Nice small amps as well.
> 
> A few neo drivers of various sizes including an 18 inch sub that looks amazing...of course there are no specs on it at all hehe. Don't usually see cheep companies whipping neo around like that.


Thanks for your point of view... Yeah, it's true that most "cheap" companies won't have neo drivers on their catalog. 

Kelvin


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Probably another over priced copy paste company (probably from a china catalog) BTW there are specs on the 18 neo just look at that QTS. Also seen pricing on that 18 on the web for like $2700










DS18 Troublemaker 18" Dual 1 ohm(TM-SN18)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

DS18 PRO-X6BM PRO Series 6.5-Inch Midrange Loudspeaker 250 Watts, $30 on Amazon









MTX RTX-658 midrange, $60 at Crutchfield : https://www.crutchfield.com/S-hgIahj4e5qd/p_236RTX658/MTX-RTX658.html

Not exactly the same driver, but pretty close. I'd guess that a lot of these US car audio companies buy these drivers from China, slap a label on them, and mark them up by 100%


----------



## ukkie (Dec 27, 2010)

I have heard some DS18 pro speakers which were really good and also had some low end (midbass) in them also. They could easily keep up with some expensive pro audio brands like Eighteen Sound and Beyma.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Never heard of them before today, but decided to poke around their web catalog a bit and something caught my eye. Their SLC 1100.4 appears to be almost the same amp as my newer US Acoustics Lisa. The inputs and outputs match almost perfectly as do controls and lights. Fuses are in the exact same location. Heat sink is different, but even the bolts are in the same locations. I think it's safe to say they're rebranding like many other companies.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Trash. Don't even bother. A few cars near me have them. Pretty much just good looking stuff with no attention to performance

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

